# all wheel steer



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what are some of the model numbers for the john deere all-wheel steer garden tractors/mowers


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l don't think deere make a all wheel turning they do have the spinsteet or the bigger ones 4 fields


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

they at least used to make one. My friend has one. Its a diesel. also im asking bout the older models and the ones that look like http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2388615418&category=50374 but with all wheel steer


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

found one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2389684441&category=50374 wow want that one its got more power then the 4100! what are some other models?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *what are some of the model numbers for the john deere all-wheel steer garden tractors/mowers *


 X485 AWS Garden Tractor


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

X475 AWS Garden Tractor


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LX280 AWS Lawn Tractor


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks chief... wow look at this from the specs Handy 12-volt outlet powers cell phone, CD player or sprayer even has stuff for cell phones now


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LX277 AWS Lawn Tractor


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think that about covers them unless you count front mowers and ZTR's.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks chief. but do you know any older model numbers too??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No, sure don't. I don't think there are any but I will have to research that.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I am almost positive there are my friend has a diesel one


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

My boss has a X485 AWS he had a 445 AWS before it.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere also built a 425AWS, which preceded the X-series.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Farmallmaniac,
I currently own a X485 AWS tractor which I traded in a 425 AWS tractor that I had for 7 years. I believe at the time I owned the 425 AWS there was a 300 series tractor available with AWS but won't swear to it. AWS reduces the amount of trimming I have to do and really makes a difference with the 46" snowthrower that I had on both tractors. One drawback of AWS is JD does not offer a front end loader if that is important to you which is to many.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

SST18 Lawn Tractor 






Features 




18-hp, V-Twin, air-cooled engine 


V-Twin design provides quiet, smooth operation 


Spin-Steer Technologyâ„¢ transmission allows a zero-turn radius using the soft touch steering wheel 


Differential steering allows the operator to turn 360 degrees to the left or right virtually within the vehicle's own dimensions 


Award-winning design provides excellent visibility to the front, increased comfort for the operator, and long-term durability 


Power steering 


48C convertible mower using 3-spindle mowing technology for excellent performance 


Foot-controlled lift system to easily raise and lower the mower deck 


Deluxe high-back seat is standard 


Hour meter 


Oil pressure and battery charge indicator lights standard 


7-gauge steel frame 


7-Bushel rear bagger available 


Available Traction Assist Kit greatly improves maneuverability on gradual slopes and inclines 


List price: $3,999.00* (U.S.)


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

The spin steer JD is worthy of consideration if you don't have to traverse more than a 10% grade which I have to just the mow the lawn. For flatlanders, it's a whole lot cheaper than my rig so good suggestion.


----------

